# Oracle Apps DBA job



## sitavra (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi,
I am Sitavra from India. I am a BE engineer. I am working as a Oracle Apps DBA having around 9 years of experience. I am looking forward to move to Australia provided i get a good permanent role in Australia as Oracle Apps DBA. Can anybody suggest.


Thanks
Sitavra


----------

